# Planted betta tank



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok thinkingof getting live pants for flipper.
What is protocal for cleaning out a planted tank?
How does one go about cleaning it and stuff.
it willhave the filter and the heater still.

I have seen many planted tanks and think man I must be ripping flipper off by not getting him live plants tohang out in.
So can some on please let me know how I go about doing this for flipper.
thanks
Nina


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

*help*

anyone want to help


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Blue

Flipper would enjoy some real plants I am sure. You clean the tank the same way you do with out plants. Water changes and gravel vacs. Just don't wanna suck up the plants. Yes you will still have a filter and heater too.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Aponogetons, and java ferns are your 2 best plants for a betta tank.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok now do Ihave to get new rocks or can I keep the rockage that Ihave in the tank.


----------

